# pearly conure ??



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

does anyone know about these birds????

a breeder contacted me telling me she had some baby green cheeked conures but they had pearly conure genes....is that good or bad?

please help,


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you don't mind a hybrid then it doesn't matter.


----------

